# Houston now sport one of the brightest futures in the league



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Houston now sport one of the brightest futures in the league*

Houston has its work cut out for them this off-season. They were really exposed of some problems in this series, which Carol Dawson hopefully addresses. Houston’s going to need: speed on the perimeter for defensive purposes. We have smart players on defense, but overall, other than Mike James, Houston isn’t very quick or athletic in the backcourt on D.

Houston could also use another starting PG. Bobby Sura’s solid, but every since he came back from that post-all star injury, he hasn’t brought close to the same production he had during that 8 game winning streak. Trap defenses really frustrated his offense, and he’s clearly better as a swingman. Mike James should not start. He’s much better suited for a spark off the bench. He tends to dribble a lot and make some bad decisions. At times, he’s like a poor man’s Steve Francis without the stupid turnovers.

Houston’s needs a mobile help defender in the post to play next to Yao. None of our PF’s meet that description, and Yao needs someone to help carry the burden of help defense. Yao’s not too mobile when it comes to switching to help on oncoming penetrators, and gets in foul trouble often because of it. He cannot be asked to stop switching because it’ll simply result in more easy lay-ups because no one else on our team can currently do it. So Houston could really use a PF that can do those things as well as grab some rebounds.

All in all, this was a great season for Houston. What started off as a scary disaster when Houston started 6-11, was corrected by numerous moves that eventually evolved Houston into a contender. Houston lost a disappointing Game 7 to Dallas, but it’s definitely no indicator of how the season went. Houston has let the league know that they are for real, and now sport one of the brightest futures in the league. They are preparing for blast off.

_*Link>*_*Houston now sport one of the brightest futures in the league*


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Summer in Space City*

*Though the season is over, the Rockets have a bright offseason ahead of them. Word is that Houston is the place to go this year. Guard/forward Tracy McGrady and Center Yao Ming are both young and will be locked up as Rockets for the better part of a decade. Many players would love to play alongside these two superstars.*

*PG: Van Gundy loves a pure PG, so look to see a new floor general next year.* 
One possibility is former Duke guard Chris Duhon. He’s not the most prolific scorer, but he will get the ball to those who will score. Chicago already has 2 good guards in Kirk Hinrich and Ben Gordon, so Duhon could be the odd man out of the starting lineup. Though he is a restricted free agent, he could be wearing a different red uniform next fall. 

Another possibility is Charlotte guard Brevin Knight. Though a little undersized (5’10”, 170 lbs), Knight takes care of the ball and is a great passer. He averaged 9 assists a game this year in Charlotte, second only to league MVP Steve Nash. 

_*Other choices:*_ Marko Jaric, Earl Watson, Antonio Daniels, Jay Williams 

*PF: Houston showed a large need for depth at PF throughout the playoffs. The Rockets have lacked rebounding and interior defense from the PF position.* 
One possibility is Memphis big man Stromile Swift. He’s an outstanding rebounder and shot-blocker, has amazing athleticism, and not afraid to bang in the paint. He’s an unrestricted free agent, and, though highly coveted, has a good chance of coming to Houston. Swift grew up in Louisiana, and the Rockets are reportedly his favorite team. He also attended Louisiana State University and could possibly move closer to home. 

Another choice is Donyell Marshall. Also a great rebounder and interior defender. One added skill is his shooting range. He can hit the perimeter shot, and he tied the record for most three-pointers made in one game (12). Houston attempted to acquire him from Toronto at the trade deadline, and should try hard this offseason to put him next to Yao Ming. 

_*Other options:*_ Kwame Brown, Tyson Chandler, (draft) 

*SF: Coach Van Gundy was forced to keep McGrady on the court for over 40 minutes a game.* 
One option is guard/forward DerMarr Johnson. Though Denver will make a run at Johnson, expect Houston to look into the former Cincinnati Bearcat. Even after a possibly-fatal car accident resulting in 4 broken vertebrae in his neck, he has amazing athleticism and ball handling for his size (6’9”). He’s a good scorer and passer as well. 

Another choice is Toronto forward Eric Williams. Acquired in the Vince Carter trade, Williams has reportedly wanted out of Canada, and the team has a mutual feeling. Though he has little offensive upside, he is a defensive beast and can guard almost any position on the floor. Plays with a lot of energy. 

_*Other possibilities:*_ Devin Brown, Bostjan Nachbar, Glenn Robinson, James Jones

For full articles, click>*Rockets' Offseason Preview*


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ya i agree knight and swift are our best options


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

one move can solve two problems

sign Radmanovic, he can play SF and PF.

Swift? SAR? = a stone was hanging in the air, and it never goes down.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Houston Rockets
Pick(s): 24 Team Needs The Skinny
Swingman
Backup center*

_*By Chad Ford:*_

The Rockets did a good job of piecing together some nice role players to complement Tracy McGrady and Yao Ming last season. However, the truth is, they could use *upgrades at* the two, *the point and power forward*. And, with Dikembe Mutombo coming up on his 87th birthday, they'll need a backup for Yao. Look for them to either address the swingman position or backup center problems here. Players like *Rashad McCants, Rudy Fernandez, Kennedy Winston and Francisco Garcia* would be good options in the backcourt. *Channing Frye and Randolph Morris* would great fits if they're on the board. They could also use some low-post toughness. Guys like *Wayne Simien, Ike Diogu or Ronny Turiaf *might make some sense in Houston.


----------

